# SSD Computer Restarting problems - need help ASAP



## Lazy Batman (Dec 26, 2015)

So, recently I purchased a Samsung 850 EVO 500gb and decided to install it into my pals system. He wanted to do a clean reinstall of Windows 10 and to load his OS and other files on the SSD instead of the HDD.

Left my computer on while it was cleaning everything and left to go to a dinner party. Came back hoping everything would be easy from there. I decided to go into the BIOS screens [the ones on startup], I fiddled around like I thought I knew what I was doing, but I guess I didn't. I attempted to make the SSD my boot drive to start everything first all nice and clean without any windows 10 setup prior. But now the whole computer is constantly restarting. Up for maybe less than 10 seconds and it's gone and then up again. Every once in a while a new screen will pop up, different from the black screen and my blank keyboard.  It's a gigabyte 'DualBIOS' blue screen that pops up and instantly restarts.

I can't even access the BIOS screen to revert things back to normal anymore.

Please help me, I am currently looking for the box of my Motherboard to know the build, I will get back to you and update this when I do. Any help is very, very, very appreciated. *HE NEEDS IT BACK TOMORROW AFTERNOON, SO HELP WOULD BE LOVED.*

Thanks.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 26, 2015)

Have you cleared the CMOS and reconnected everything back to how it was?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 26, 2015)

Post the specs first   http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs


----------



## Lazy Batman (Dec 27, 2015)

Kursah said:


> Have you cleared the CMOS and reconnected everything back to how it was?



Cleared it? That just means reseating it correct? I was told to take it out when it was off for a little while, and put it back. in that case, I did, nothing still.

I could probably easily fix this if I could get to the BIOS access screen, but my computer shuts down before that.


----------



## Lazy Batman (Dec 27, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Post the specs first   http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs



Posted the specs.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 27, 2015)

When you installed windows 10 did you have another hard drive connected in addition to the SSD?

The UEFI BIOS is fast you have to really mash on the del key when its bootoing


----------



## Lazy Batman (Dec 27, 2015)

Jetster said:


> When you installed windows 10 did you have another hard drive connected in addition to the SSD?



Yes, I had my previous HDD that I was cleaning inside the PC as well. I already had it inside a bracket inside my PC formatted inside before I restarted all my windows.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 27, 2015)

When doin a clean install you only want the OS hard drive connected. In this case the SSD. So when you changed the boot order you probably messed up the boot configuration

Just start over


----------



## Lazy Batman (Dec 27, 2015)

How? How do I start over? I can't even access my computer without it restarting over and over again. My Keyboard doesn't say connected or anything, the computer turns on and instantly restarts....

I did fiddle with my BIOS settings and boot order, but now I can't change what has been done, what am I to do to "start over"?


----------



## Lazy Batman (Dec 27, 2015)

Jetster said:


> When you installed windows 10 did you have another hard drive connected in addition to the SSD?
> 
> The UEFI BIOS is fast you have to really mash on the del key when its bootoing



I realize the UEFI BIOS is fast, but it doesn't even show the screen the tiniest bit when I turn it on. Nothing works. I don't know where to go from here.

I need your help, anyone's help really, I'll be screwed if I can't get it to him.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 27, 2015)

Lazy Batman said:


> Cleared it? That just means reseating it correct? I was told to take it out when it was off for a little while, and put it back. in that case, I did, nothing still.
> 
> I could probably easily fix this if I could get to the BIOS access screen, but my computer shuts down before that.



CMOS is what retains the system clock and BIOS settings. If you clear it, you either short (connect) two pins together with a jumper or flathead screwdriver. Some boards have a 3-pin header for CMOS, some just a 2 pin header. To reset when it is a 3-pin, usually the jumper is moved from the left two (left one and middle) to the right two (middle and right one), for around 10 seconds-however long you want...and then back to the left two again before starting back up or you likely won't boot up properly...most boards don't power up or for long iirc if this isn't right.

Here's the website to your board, maybe download the manual and so you can verify the CMOS clear/reset to your mainboard: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4147#ov

Manual Link: http://download.gigabyte.ru/manual/mb_manual_ga-z77(h77)-ds3h_e.pdf

It appears your CLR CMOS jumper is 2 pins just above the front panel pin section. Look at pg 29. Tells you that to reset your BIOS you need to short (connect) the pins, for a few seconds. Then there should be nothing on those pins when you try to boot. Please verify you're doing this...otherwise I don't know what you "took off for a little while, and put back".



Edit: Yes some UEFI have an ultra fast boot, requiring a clear CMOS or app from Windows to get back into. I just did an ASRock Z97 Pro4M that does it, my Asus Z87 Pro does, etc. That build I just finished gets into Windows 10 from a cold start in 7 seconds flat. But it's a totally fresh build, still was pretty fun and the customer was super happy!


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 27, 2015)

Just pull the battery out for a minute and put it back..


----------



## Jetster (Dec 27, 2015)

Just boot to the Windows disk or usb and start over. F 12 or F 11 check the manual for boot menu

If if wont stay ruining after the bios reset then you have a hardware problem. So you need to trouble shoot that.


----------



## Lazy Batman (Dec 27, 2015)

Kursah said:


> CMOS is what retains the system clock and BIOS settings. If you clear it, you either short (connect) two pins together with a jumper or flathead screwdriver. Some boards have a 3-pin header for CMOS, some just a 2 pin header. To reset when it is a 3-pin, usually the jumper is moved from the left two (left one and middle) to the right two (middle and right one), for around 10 seconds-however long you want...and then back to the left two again before starting back up or you likely won't boot up properly...most boards don't power up or for long iirc if this isn't right.
> 
> Here's the website to your board, maybe download the manual and so you can verify the CMOS clear/reset to your mainboard: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4147#ov
> 
> ...



Tried it. Flathead screwdriver, touching both bottom pins for CMOS .... nothing. Turns on, but still restarts itself over and over. With the UEFI boot not even showing up at all, so I have no chance to press DEL or F4 or F12, any of that.

Dammit.


----------



## Lazy Batman (Dec 27, 2015)

Mr.Scott said:


> Just pull the battery out for a minute and put it back..



The CMOS battery? The circular cell one? did that, got diddly squat.


----------



## Lazy Batman (Dec 27, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Just boot to the Windows disk or usb and start over. F 12 or F 11 check the manual for boot menu
> 
> If if wont stay ruining after the bios reset then you have a hardware problem. So you need to trouble shoot that.



Well, I can't even access the boot menu. So I suppose it's a hardware problem... damn.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 27, 2015)

Lazy Batman said:


> Tried it. Flathead screwdriver, touching both bottom pins for CMOS .... nothing. Turns on, but still restarts itself over and over. With the UEFI boot not even showing up at all, so I have no chance to press DEL or F4 or F12, any of that.
> 
> Dammit.



Thats not how you reset it. There is a jumper you move 1-2 to 2-3 with the battery out for 10 sec then move it back.

Read the manual


----------



## Jetster (Dec 27, 2015)

Its a dual BIOS just switch it

You might have to take it to someone who knows what there doing


----------



## Lazy Batman (Dec 27, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Thats not how you reset it. There is a jumper you move 1-2 to 2-3 with the battery out for 10 sec then move it back.
> 
> Read the manual



1-2 to 2-3? There's only two pins...? I'm sorry this is sounding so idiotic, but what do you mean by dual bios as well?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 27, 2015)

Lazy Batman said:


> 1-2 to 2-3? There's only two pins...? I'm sorry this is sounding so idiotic, but what do you mean by dual bios as well?



No there is three. There is always three 

If you don't have a manual download one

That board have two BIOS with a switch


----------



## Kursah (Dec 27, 2015)

Jetster said:


> No there is three. There is always three



No there isn't always 3, and this board's manual says there's 2 pins, and many boards use 2-pins on more ITX, mATX and budget boards now a days. Check my last post, I even gave him the page number. 

I do agree on swapping the chips if he can manage it...I'll have to look at the MB layout again, but sometimes this isn't possible.

@OP, did you remove the SSD and connect everything back the way it was as well?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 27, 2015)

Kursah said:


> No there isn't always 3, and this board's manual says there's 2 pins, and many boards use 2-pins on more ITX, mATX and budget boards now a days. Check my last post, I even gave him the page number.
> 
> I do agree on swapping the chips if he can manage it...I'll have to look at the MB layout again, but sometimes this isn't possible.
> 
> @OP, did you remove the SSD and connect everything back the way it was as well?




I stand corrected. Never noticed that. Thanks


----------



## Lazy Batman (Dec 27, 2015)

Kursah said:


> did you remove the SSD and connect everything back the way it was as well?



did I remove the SSD after what? after the CMOS reset? or after the mess-up?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 27, 2015)

Weird I see two BIOS and no switch


----------



## Kursah (Dec 27, 2015)

Lazy Batman said:


> did I remove the SSD after what? after the CMOS reset? or after the mess-up?



After the whole thing...as in, why is it still connected? Undo what you've done...all the way back to a known good configuration. Remove and and all changes, including hardware additions or changes.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 27, 2015)

When you cleared the BIOS (CMOS)... did you turn off the PSU and un-plug it from the wall?
If not try it again, doing this.

Turn off PSU and un-plug from wall.
Remove the CMOS battery.
Short the CLR_CMOS pins.
Re-install the CMOS battery.
Check all Power cables.  CPU power, Motherboard power, fan connections, GPU cables, etc.
Remove all unneeded devices... SSDs, HHDs, USB drives/sticks, etc.
Reseat the memory.
Make sure cooler is secure and has not been knocked loose.
Plug in wall and turn on PSU.
Try to boot.

Basically, start from the ground and work your way up.


----------

